# New Strezov tease - JADE Ethnic Orchestra



## fiatlux (Jan 25, 2020)

Is this the first tease for Afflatus winds or is it something else?
Thematic winds. First tease Asian theme, next tease some other theme?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 25, 2020)

Maybe. But I’m thinking more eastern traditional. Perhaps?


----------



## fiatlux (Jan 25, 2020)

Just thinking how with Afflatus strings. First the scene d’amour tease with the two kissing. Second was noir with the cowboy. Third was barbaric with the Thor-like character, etc. Are we going to be seeing more different thematic teases?


----------



## constaneum (Jan 25, 2020)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Maybe. But I’m thinking more eastern traditional. Perhaps?



With Chinese like calligraphy style shown, most likely Asian instruments.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2020)

Can't wait to see what this is.


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 25, 2020)

With this background in the image only can be Chinese sounds...


----------



## ysnyvz (Jan 25, 2020)

*"A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step"* (Chinese: 千里之行，始於足下; pinyin: _Qiānlǐ zhī xíng, shǐyú zú xià_; literally: 'A journey of a thousand Chinese miles (_li_) starts beneath one's feet') is a common saying that originated from a famous Chinese proverb. The quotation is from Chapter 64 of the Dao De Jing ascribed to Laozi,[1] although it is also erroneously ascribed to his contemporary, Confucius.[2] This saying teaches that even the longest and most difficult ventures have a starting point; something which begins with one first step. 





__





A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 26, 2020)

I would love to see a Chinese/Asian instrument library from Strezov! They would kill it!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 26, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I would love to see a Chinese/Asian instrument library from Strezov! They would kill it!


...in a good way.
(I know that’s what you meant).


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 26, 2020)

SoNowWhat? said:


> ...in a good way.
> (I know that’s what you meant).


Haha! Yes!!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2020)

There it is.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks. JADE ethnic orchestra. Man they say it is their biggest library ???
What content ? Strings ? Winds ? Percs ? choir ?
Oh man !! Chinese choir ????? Or solo ????
Give us infos please !!!


----------



## axb312 (Jan 27, 2020)

Interesting....makes me wish I didn't already have most of the Chinese VIs I think I need....:(


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Thanks. JADE ethnic orchestra. Man they say it is their biggest library ???
> What content ? Strings ? Winds ? Percs ? choir ?
> Oh man !! Chinese choir ????? Or solo ????
> Give us infos please !!!


I’m thinking and hoping that this collection will feature more stylistic instruments from Asian culture, rather than a traditional orchestra with Asian-inspired techniques. That would definitely bring something new to the market.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm hoping for some vocals/solo/choirs from China. Sooo good !


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 27, 2020)

THey ask us if we have some wishes...but will be released soon....how can they add some wishes if the library is already made ???
Additional patches ???


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 27, 2020)

Wish it have decent Erhu, Dizi GuZheng, Yingin & Xao

I guess these are mostly use chinese instrument


----------



## constaneum (Jan 27, 2020)

I really wish they gonna feature those Chinese ethnic choirs but since it isnt part of the standard chinese orchestra, I doubt it. I'm guessing it'll be ensemble xiao, dizi, suona, erhu and etc.


----------



## Vovique (Jan 28, 2020)

Very excited, but my gut tells me it'll come at a price((


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 28, 2020)

Vovique said:


> Very excited, but my gut tells me it'll come at a price((


Its Strezov....they will require your 1st born or the equivilant of 3 goats and 2 umblemished rams.


----------



## reimerpdx (Jan 28, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Its Strezov....they will require your 1st born or the equivilant of 3 goats and 2 umblemished rams.


Do you they’d be okay with 3 blemished rams?


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 28, 2020)

reimerpdx said:


> Do you they’d be okay with 3 blemished rams?



Might have to throw in the fur from half a dozen baby seals.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2020)

New tease.


----------



## zimm83 (Feb 10, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> New tease.


Great ....but...with One instrument tease per week....release date seems very far.......but anyway seems Fantastic !!!


----------



## Sid Francis (Feb 10, 2020)

Want!

Want now!

Want now affordable!









will stop now fantasizing


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Great ....but...with One instrument tease per week....release date seems very far.......but anyway seems Fantastic !!!


I think it'll be out before April


----------



## Jon W (Feb 10, 2020)

They are taking requests for instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2020)

From Youtube, it Looks like JADE will have a Mongolian Vocal Ensemble 

Mongolian Hoomai Ensemble


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2020)

Besides a Solo, and Ensemble Erhu, hopefully they will include the lower pitched *Zhonghu* in both Solo, and Ensemble.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2020)

Worst... Teasers... Ever.


----------



## theStyg (Feb 11, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> From Youtube, it Looks like JADE will have a Mongolian Vocal Ensemble
> 
> Mongolian Hoomai Ensemble



Oh GOD I really hope it's got Mongolian Morin Khuur Ensembles/Solos! That's been top of my wishlist for YEARS.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 11, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Its Strezov....they will require your 1st born or the equivilant of 3 goats and 2 umblemished rams.


What are the main causes of blemishing in rams and what can I do to protect my rams from those who might seek to blemish them?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't really think of jade as Mongolian, so I'm wondering if the net of all of these teasers means this is going to be a monolithic East Asia library vs. something more focused and deep.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 13, 2020)

theStyg said:


> Oh GOD I really hope it's got Mongolian Morin Khuur Ensembles/Solos! That's been top of my wishlist for YEARS.


So the fact that the Morin Khuur ensemble is on your wish list means you are not satisfied by the sound of the Morin Khuur ensemble in Sonuscore's The Strings of Winter/The Orchestra Complete? It includes Sustain, Sustain Vibrato, Staccato, Marcato, and Flam Marcato. If Jade Ethnic Orchestra is set up in a similar way to Balkan Ethnic Orchesta, it's unlikely there will be so many articulations.




​
Also, there is also an ensemble and two solo Morin Khuur instruments in Ethno World.


----------



## mojamusic (Feb 13, 2020)

This looks promising!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 13, 2020)

As I figured they would include the usual suspects, I did write them and ask about a lot of instruments that don't typically turn up in Chinese collections: Guquin, Xun, and Ruan, and percussion like Zhu, Muyu, Paiban_. _ The response from Tsvetan Topalov was:

_Almost all instruments you mentioned are a part of the initial project plan, which makes me, and I hope - you, really happy._

Most of the Chinese instruments I own are solo ones, so I am very excited by the potential this library will bring to be able to compose for ensembles of Erhus, Pipas, Yanquins, etc.



In terms of price, when Balkan Ethnic Orchestra was introduced, there crossgrade discounts foe owners of Tupans X3M and Rhodope 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir. I'm hoping Balkan Ethnic Orchestra will be accepted for the crossgrades on this one.


----------



## reimerpdx (Feb 13, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> In terms of price, when Balkan Ethnic Orchestra was introduced, there were some crossgrade discounts. I'm hoping Balkan Ethnic Orchestra will be included for this.


If this occurs, I will be one happy camper. I’m a sucker for Eastern instruments, and the quality that Strezov provides, makes this library almost a must-own for me.


----------



## theStyg (Feb 14, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> So the fact that the Morin Khuur ensemble is on your wish list means you are not satisfied by the sound of the Morin Khuur ensemble in Sonuscore's The Strings of Winter/The Orchestra Complete? It includes Sustain, Sustain Vibrato, Staccato, Marcato, and Flam Marcato. If Jade Ethnic Orchestra is set up in a similar way to Balkan Ethnic Orchesta, it's unlikely there will be so many articulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the sound of those, but I'm holding out for a lush legato of some sort. Even so I'd say solos are the pinnacle of what I'm looking for, and the options in Ethno World are not too flexible, lack proper legato, and seem best for layering or the pre-recorded phrases more than anything.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 24, 2020)

Oooo


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 11, 2020)

Teaser out :D


----------



## fiatlux (Mar 11, 2020)

Sounds pretty nice. 
Price is actually pretty reasonable especially with cross grade offer.
Tempted!


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 11, 2020)

Trying to figure out why one guy is sitting there completely covered in a hoodie and the whole works. Do they not have heat in their recording hall?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 11, 2020)

This sounds really impressive.
I guess I'm in. China is kind of my second home and I love the instruments. This is really a huge collection.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 11, 2020)

8 Minutes until I preordered and last preorder must be years ago. Very very excited...


----------



## Drundfunk (Mar 11, 2020)

Sounds amazing. Unfortunately I can't afford it at the moment .


----------



## Mucusman (Mar 11, 2020)

Priced less than I had expected, though the math on the main product page doesn't quite add up. It's 349 euros on sale, 479 euros is the regular price, and it's stated that you can save 149 euros by ordering early. Oops. I'll just assume they are too excited about the release to bother with proper math.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 11, 2020)

300 euros if you have Balkan Ethnic Orchestra.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 11, 2020)

The Pre-Order offer ends April 27th, 2020. I wonder if that's also the Release Date ?


----------



## Manaberry (Mar 11, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> The Pre-Order offer ends April 27th, 2020. I wonder if that's also the Release Date ?



Affirmative.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 11, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Affirmative.




Cool ! 

Thanks for the feedback. 

I will be Pre-Ordering this library. Also looking forward to more videos, and audio demos in the coming weeks.


----------



## fiatlux (Mar 11, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> 300 euros if you have Balkan Ethnic Orchestra.


271 Euro with Balkan and Rhodope.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 11, 2020)

The demo sounded great. Bears further investigation....


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 12, 2020)

Preordered the moment I got the mail yesterday!

Very excited about this library. Long wait though. Maybe early access is an option?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 12, 2020)

A few preliminary thoughts from the instrument list...

To me, what makes this library unique are the ensemble instruments. Accent on the word "orchestra."

For bowed strings, you have Erhu and Zhonghu ensembles.
For plucked strings, you have Pipa and Guzheng ensembles.
These ensembles make it possible for you to make Chinese Orchestral music for the first time.
The three mics will be a big help in this.

For Chinese instruments, the emphasis in EthnoWorld, World Suite, Silk, are on solo libraries, as are the dedicated libraries from Efimov, Embertone, Impact Soundworks, NI, Evolution, Sonicouture, and so on. I don't own any Kong Audio instruments, but as far as I can tell from their website, they just have a ton of solo instruments. If I'm wrong about this, someone will straighten me out. 

So, with this you can have an orchestra and put, for example, a Hulusi soloist up front, like the video I posted earlier on this thread. Whatever solo instruments you own today and will own in the future (Tarilonte?) could be taken to another level by this library.

And of course, we know the ensembles and the soloists will all sound great, because it's Strezov. And there are a lot more solo instruments than we typically see, like the Xun (Chinese Ocarina), and guitar/lute type instruments like Sanxian, Daruan, Zhongruan, and Liuqin.

I'm very curious about how the Chinese percussion instruments integrate with X3M.

In addition...

There are Morin Khuur ensembles. We already have them in Sonuscore's The Strings of Winter and The Orchestra Complete, so this is not new. But it will no doubt be better sampled, and of course has all those mics. And there are Mongolian solo instruments too.

The two Mongolian vocal groups sound great. Strezov always does an extraordinary job with choirs and vocals and I have no doubt that will be the case here.

Beyond China and Mongolia there is a Shakuhachi and the beautiful Vietnamese string instrument, Đàn nhị

There are a few things I find odd about this library. No Bawu, for one thing. I suppose they could have just followed the Kong path and gone as comprehensive with Chinese instruments as possible. But the aesthetic decision was made to not do that and bring in some beautiful instruments from other Asian countries. Nobody will complain about getting another Shakuhachi.

And if you're going to do Mongolia, why no Dombra? That's like doing Middle East and leaving out the Oud. But I guess the idea wasn't to showcase Mongolian music, but to include Morin Khuur and add another beautiful color to this library.

Because of the ensembles, this is definitely something special, not just as an Asian library, but as a World library. And that is the case without hearing it.


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 12, 2020)

Great. But 220 gigs. ...!!!!!!!! Compressed it will be around 150.....
1week to download this here... ..
But anyway Great Great sounds.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 12, 2020)

A question: so I will need 220GB harddrive space in the end? Because I only have 200 left on my sample drive and have to make room


----------



## NoamL (Mar 12, 2020)

wow this is arriving just in time for a project. Very, very interested.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 12, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> A question: so I will need 220GB harddrive space in the end? Because I only have 200 left on my sample drive and have to make room



You need even more. Compressed it will be less than the 220, but even if you download a 150GB Zip file you still need to unzip it so you need twice as much, but just for the installation. But if you can afford this library you can also afford a hard drive.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 12, 2020)

Download it to an external drive and install to an internal one; assuming this is supported!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m confident this will have that Strezov sound: very characterful, almost rustic, and very appropriate for this type of library. Other developers seem to focus on a cleaner, almost clinical sound. So needless to say I’m very excited.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 15, 2020)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 15, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Any updates on this?



We know the price, the release date, all instruments and articulations and have demos.


----------



## davidson (Mar 15, 2020)

Why is the library so large even though it's 'only' three mic positions? My external drive situation is just insane at this point. Has anyone done the math yet for estimated patch sizes, I know there's some of you out there who are all over that kinda thing


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 15, 2020)

davidson said:


> Why is the library so large even though it's 'only' three mic positions? My external drive situation is just insane at this point. Has anyone done the math yet for estimated patch sizes, I know there's some of you out there who are all over that kinda thing



I'm also wondering what is making this library 200 GB in size ? Lots of Dynamic layers for each articulation ? or .... ? 

Maybe some feedback from the developer will clarify this point. 

Looking forward to more audio demos, and videos.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m thinking, since they mentioned there are around 50 instruments, it evens out to around 4gb per instrument, which isn’t too crazy imo.


----------



## davidson (Mar 15, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I’m thinking, since they mentioned there are around 50 instruments, it evens out to around 4gb per instrument, which isn’t too crazy imo.



Nearly half of those instruments are percussion which I'm going to guess should weigh in nearer to 10gb total. It seems crazy that this library will be around 2.5x the size of aflatus and balkan ethnic *combined*. I hope we're not moving into a new era of (even more) obscene sample library sizes. Still, I'll very likely pick this up.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 15, 2020)

They show in detail the number of RRs and velocity layers and they are higher than normal I think.
That’s where the space goes.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 15, 2020)

I'd love to get this, if only my exchange rates were a lot better and my HDD not so full.


----------



## Ganvai (Mar 16, 2020)

davidson said:


> I hope we're not moving into a new era of (even more) obscene sample library sizes. Still, I'll very likely pick this up.



Mh, I can't see why this is a bad thing. I mean, the developers are not making it bigger because it's fun for them, but because they feel the need to have more sampled layers, transitions, articulations.

Believe me when I tell you that developer have, more than anyone else, a huge interest in keeping their libs small. Every MB more means more work for recording, cutting, editing, mapping, etc. Not to mention quality control and the load on your servers.

For George, he really cares about the usefulness of his sample libs. They have to be musical and practical, so if he ended up with 200GB of sample material, you can be sure that every MB more is there because it makes this lib better.


----------



## KallumS (Mar 16, 2020)

Very excited for this, now I just need a project that calls for ethnic instruments...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 16, 2020)

Ganvai said:


> Mh, I can't see why this is a bad thing. I mean, the developers are not making it bigger because it's fun for them, but because they feel the need to have more sampled layers, transitions, articulations.


Quite true, but 200 GB download libraries like this and the Spitfire Studio Pro libraries are becoming very common and SSD hard drive space still isn't cheap. Therefore, libraries like this in effect cost more than their prices, when you figure in getting a new SSD. Or having to delete something. They also take many of us a very long time to download.

It's a topic worth discussing on a forum like this, although maybe not on this thread. 

The fact is, many people can't imagine a library is "good" unless it is a lot of GB. They look at that first. It's become a marker of quality. One developer I know refuses to post GB size on his libraries for that reason.

Perhaps developers could consider offering options, like making the downloading of all microphones a choice. Or releasing an epic library like this one in two parts, as so many orchestral libraries are done, for example, ensembles and solos.


----------



## KallumS (Mar 16, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The fact is, many people can't imagine a library is "good" unless it is a lot of GB. They look at that first. It's become a marker of quality.



It's like megapixels on cameras, it means barely anything but people see it as the main indicator of value/ quality.

You can have a good library that has a small footprint or a terrible library that has a large footprint.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Mar 16, 2020)

Seems another EW RA like ethnic library but with more instruments and ensemble patches.
I appreciate the concept of Erhu ensemble, unfortunately , I'm sorry to say that its Erhu ensemble in the demo song is out of tone ! At least to my chinese ear.
Listen to one of the best chinese ethnic orchestra, you'll know what I mean:


Also the Suona(Chinese piccolo trumpet) sounds kind of fake in the demo. Hope they release more walkthrough videos soon, I don't believe that's all Strezov has done, they could have done better according to the quality of Afflatus and Storm Choir.
All in all, they are doing a nice job as they said "filling a huge gap".


----------



## reutunes (Mar 17, 2020)

This collection sounds sublime


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 17, 2020)

Watched a lot of Chinese Orchestra performances today.
Which got me thinking, I would maybe like more Yangqin articulations?



Players seem to often switch between different mallets during a performance. Soft, hard, felt etc. (Almost sounded like Harmonics on a harp at a few times) Not shure if those are already covered too?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 17, 2020)

Ganvai said:


> Mh, I can't see why this is a bad thing. I mean, the developers are not making it bigger because it's fun for them, but because they feel the need to have more sampled layers, transitions, articulations.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that developer have, more than anyone else, a huge interest in keeping their libs small. Every MB more means more work for recording, cutting, editing, mapping, etc. Not to mention quality control and the load on your servers.
> 
> For George, he really cares about the usefulness of his sample libs. They have to be musical and practical, so if he ended up with 200GB of sample material, you can be sure that every MB more is there because it makes this lib better.



Well, I'm very optimistic, hopeful, and excited to see that this 200 GB sample library of Chinese Orchestral Instruments delivers great results as far as midi performance, realism, timbre, with lots of dynamic detail, and liveliness, when it is released. Basically.... the ability to mimic as much as possible their real acoustic counterparts.

The number, and variety of instruments it offers has never been offered in one library before, so this is truly ground breaking for the sample library world. 

Also... A big Thank You to _Strezov Sampling_ for deciding to develop this very much needed library, that was missing for so long.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 17, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Watched a lot of Chinese Orchestra performances today.
> Which got me thinking, I would maybe like more Yangqin articulations?
> 
> Players seem to often switch between different mallets during a performance. Soft, hard, felt etc. (Almost sounded like Harmonics on a harp at a few times) Not shure if those are already covered too?



Insanity Samples has the only dedicated https://www.kontakthub.com/product/yangqin-kontakt/ (Yangqin) library I know of that has multiple mallets. It has leather-coated, bare wood, and plucked.



The most elaborite Yangqiin library I've seen is http://www.threebodytech.com/products/raindropandblade (Raindrop &amp; Blade), by Three-Body Technology. But it doesn't include different mallets.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 17, 2020)

Very interesting! Still, if Strezov did a dedicated add-on library, with different mallets and more performance variations, I would be all over it. 

Also Size, I am glad it is sampled that deeply with lots of RR. (8!)
200GB is really not an issue. Probably ~120GB compressed?
I got burned badly with a some very undersampled Spitfire libraries. (Only 1-2 layers)

I would rather have bigger libraries, then less variation. So I ordered myself another SSD.
1GB SSD's are very cheap at the moment. Only arround 100€! That is a good price I think.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 18, 2020)

Strezov has just put up a *Xiao freebie*
It's a limited edition of the Xiao in the library.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 18, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Strezov has just put up a *Xiao freebie*
> It's a limited edition of the Xiao in the library.


And it sounds and feels fan-bloody-tastic.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey guys,

thank you a lot for your valuable feedback!

We hope the Xiao Flute Freebie will get you a good hands on impression of what you can expect from the library. Actually we think it's the best way to show you how playable our instruments in this collection are. Please keep in mind that the Freebie has some limitations compared to the Xiao from the main collection.

That being said let's please continue the discussion in the official thread so we can update the initial post with new information once they are released! Maybe the wise @Mike Greene could even merge the two threads, so the questions here don't get lost.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 18, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> That being said let's please continue the discussion in the official thread so we can update the initial post with new information once they are released! Maybe the wise @Mike Greene could even merge the two threads, so the questions here don't get lost.


Wise Mike Greene? You must be thinking of some _other_ Mike Greene.  

I could merge the threads, except if I do, the ordering would go by date, so your announcement thread would start with the first four pages from this thread, and your actual announcement wouldn't be until page 5. In other words, your announcement thread would no longer start with your announcement post, since I don't have a way to put the questions from this thread _after_ your announcement post from today.

I can still merge them if you want, or it might be better if I move all the posts _after_ this one from this this thread to the new thread. That way the newest questions would be after your announcement. Then I could lock this thread in a day or two, or I could leave it open. Totally your call and however you want to do it is fine by me.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 18, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> the wise @Mike Greene



more like "wise guy." Don't offend Mike, or you could have 'a little _accident....'_

But on the Strezov front, I can't wait to try out your Xiao flute!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 19, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> or it might be better if I move all the posts _after_ this one from this this thread to the new thread. That way the newest questions would be after your announcement. Then I could lock this thread in a day or two, or I could leave it open. Totally your call and however you want to do it is fine by me.



Let's do it like that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 19, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Let's do it like that. Thanks for your help!


Cool. I moved a few posts. (Except John's since that one wouldn't make sense in the Commercial Announcements thread.) I'll leave this thread open for a day or two, just in case someone has something specific to this thread that wouldn't make sense in the new thread.

Everyone please post to this thread:




__





JADE Ethnic Orchestra - Final week of the 40% off Sale!


The biggest collection of Chinese and Mongolian virtual instruments out there. A unique and breathtaking collection featuring some of the best Chinese musicians recorded in their country with state of the art equipment and a deep sampling approach with up to 4 dynamic layers. An Ethnic Chinese...




vi-control.net


----------

